

Best snail mail forwarding service for digital nomads? - frequentflyeru

Moving abroad from the US and looking for a company that will basically give me a PO box and digitally scan all my snail mail, and if needed physically mail anything i request. Any recommendations?
======
MichaelCrawford
I rented a post office box, then a former coworker would periodically collect
my mail and send it all at once in a small parcel.

She was sending physical mail, and so taking some modest risk were someone to
mail me contraband.

Canada will forward mail internationally. When I asked a USPS clerk if they
did so, she was shocked, as if I planned some great crime.

~~~
frequentflyeru
Does your friend want to start a mail startup and provide the service for me
haha?

------
sp332
I haven't used them, but heard good things about Earth Class Mail.
[https://www.earthclassmail.com/](https://www.earthclassmail.com/)

~~~
frequentflyeru
Thanks!

